# Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?



## Der_Glücklose (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi #h

es geht darum 2 Becken mit einer ca. Größe von 6m x 2,5-3,00m und einer Tiefe von ca. 1,50 zu bauen. Dachten daran die Becken 1,00m in den Boden zu versenken, nur wie und mit welchem Material? Muss natürlich stabil sein da ja ca. 0,50m noch über dem Erdreich stehen sollen. Was für Filter und Pumpen werden benötigt, selbstbau möglich?

In den Becken sollen Karpfen und Forellen gehältert werden, ist das möglich und wenn in welcher Menge. Wenn nicht was muss man anders machen?


----------



## bmt_hethske (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

Ich hab mal ein so ähnliches Becken gehabt.  Grab ein passendes Loch, dann baust du etwas, das ähnlich aussieht wie ein Hochbeet darein. Wichtig ist, es müssen wirklich massive Kanthölzer verwendet werden und alles muss sehr stabil sein, denn der Druck ist immens. Später dann mit Teichfolie (1,0mm) auslegen, hier brauchst du mindesten 30 m², eher mehr. Dann würde ich ein Teichbelüfter ala Aqua Mini von Linn empfehlen und dazu eine Filter von Oase oder Fiap mit UV-Vorklärer.  Kostet im Endeffekt fast genau so viel wie ein fertiges GFK Hälterbecken (FIAP). Mein Becken hatte ein Volumen von 10 m³, was als Hälterbecken völlig ausreicht. Wichtig ist jedoch die Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff. Die Pumpen müssen immer laufen, da sonst der Totalverlust droht.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

Der_Glücklose stöbere doch mal in der Bücherei zum Thema Koi bzw. Teichbau denn was du beschreibst klingt nach einen "Koiteich" und halte dich auch an deren Besatzempfehlungen,dann klappt es auch mit den Fischen.


----------



## Carper-lasse (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

Moin
hab da mal nen link zwar auch auf ne Koiseite aber das kannst du soziemlich mit dem vergleichen www.koiundteichpflege.de


----------



## Robin1996 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

geht das auch wenn ich einen teich habe und da ein netz rein spanne der ist 1.75m(durchschnitlich) tief.14m x24mbreit würde das becken gerne 20m³ machen.:vik:


----------



## Robin1996 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

kann mir das keiner sagen?


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

Kommt auf die Fischgrösse/Maschenweite an :
wenn du Pech, hast bleiben die im Netz hängen und verenden.
Sind die Maschen zu klein,gibt es ohne regelmäßiger Reinigung schnell keinen Wasseraustausch mehr,ist es zu groß sind die Fische unterm Netz.


----------



## Robin1996 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

kleine forellen bachforellen seiblinge! 4-8 cm kommt drauf an wie groß dürfen die maschen sein?


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

... dann unter 3mm (grobes Breiten/Längenverhältnis 1:10).


----------



## Robin1996 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

danke was soll 
(grobes Breiten/Längenverhältnis 1:10)|kopfkrat
bedeuten
kannste mal schauen ob es sowas im internet gibt ich habe da nichts gefunden!|bigeyes


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

eine Forelle die 4cm lang ist,hat eine Breite von 4mm.


----------



## Robin1996 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

AHAA!!!|kopfkratKannste mal schauen ob es sowas im internet gibt ich habe da nichts gefunden!?|bigeyes#t


----------



## Robin1996 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

es ist dringend!!!:vik:|gr:


----------



## Mich´l (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/deu/index.htm


----------



## Robin1996 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

*Nylon-Netzwerk 10 mm Maschenweite, Nylongarn gezwirnt Nr.210/9 (0,6 mm Durchmesser), weiß*​






1002 Maschen lang x 199,5 Maschen tief, Gewicht ca. 2,8 kg
*Art.Nr.:*00510030
43,30 €zzgl. MwSt (19%)
zzgl. Versandkosten






​*Von jedem Artikel sind auch Abschnitte von der Länge lieferbar. Mindestmenge pro Artikel 2,5kg. Preise bitte anfragen.*
*Geknotetes Nylon (PA)- Netzwerk aus gezwirntem Garn zeichnet sich durch hohe Bruchfestigkeit bei relativ geringem Garndurchmesser, sowie durch gute Elastizität aus. Nylon- Material schwimmt nicht im Wasser. Wegen der hervorragenden Wasserdurchlässigkeit und des relativ geringen Stömungswiderstands findet dieses Material daher in der Küsten- und Binnenfischerei viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten in der Herstellung von Reusen, Leitnetzen, Hamen, Zugnetzen, Hälternetzen, Schleppnetzen, Absperrnetzen usw. . Durch eine sorfältige, und mit modernster Technik kontrollierte thermische Fixierung bei gleichzeitiger Spannung sind die Knoten äußerst rutschfest und die Maschenweiten sehr exakt. Geknotetes Netzwerk läßt sich auf herkömmliche Art per Hand mit Netzwerk anderer Maschenweiten zusammensetzen. Auf diese Weise können Fischer mit einigem handwerklichem Geschick individuell konstruierte Fangeräte bauen.*
 In der Kopfleiste unter *Warenkunde* finden Sie viele hilfreiche Erklärungen zu den verwendeten Bezeichnungen wie Maschenweite, Maschenöffnung, Länge und Tiefe des Netzstückes, Art des Maschenverlaufs oder Eigenschaften der verschiedenen synthetischen Materialien. 
 Grundsätzlich wird herstellungsbedingt das Netzwerk in rhombischer Maschenstellung mit schräg, diagonalem Verlauf der Maschenschenkel geliefert (siehe Warenkunde - Arten des Maschenverlaufs Abbildung A). Eine Umarbeitung auf quadratische Maschenstellung entsprechend Abbildung B ist möglich, ist aber mit relativ hohem Arbeitsaufwand und Materialverschnitt und entsprechenden Kosten verbunden. Sollte dies für bestimmte Zwecke aber erforderlich sein, bitten wir um Ihre Anfrage.


geht das?


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

Die Firma von der ich immer gekauft habe gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Robin1996 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

das heißt ?


----------



## Robin1996 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

alle sind gefragt oder habt ihr keine ahnung?!?!|gr:


----------



## Robin1996 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zucht.-Hälterbecken bauen?*

geht das?


----------

